
Tell HN: BFS is comming to Android. And it is fast. - peregrine
http://twitter.com/cyanogen/status/3835025620
======
ScottWhigham
What is BFS? I don't know and wikipedia is not much help. I _think_ I can
safely remove, "a revival of the 1970s British band Blackfoot Sue"

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bfs>

~~~
peregrine
I will reference a different thread from earlier this week.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=809840>

BFS is the Brain Fuck Scheduler which is a new scheduler for Linux thats
designed for single plug machines and very low latency.

This guy used it in one of his custom Android builds and its very fast.

